# coilovers with stock suspension



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a brandnew set of dropzone coilovers just sitting in my garage and Im dying to install them to drop my 200sx (plus everyone on here is shouting at me to drop it too LOL)
I cant afford the KYB AQX right now...maybe in a few months but not now.
Should I just wait or should I go ahead and install them. 
I dont drive that much and the roads here arent that bad.
I know it will be rough but I used to it...this is my 1st car, everything Ive had before were trucks.
Has anyone installed aftermark springs or coilovers with stock struts and shocks? do they fit without any modifications?
Thanks.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i currently have arospeed 2" springs on my car and stock shocks and they go on fine... but remember like i told u... its gonna be bouncy and the lower u set the coilovers... the bouncier itll be.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Yeah...did your just fit just like the stock springs? were there any mods that you had to do?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

As long as you plan of buying better shocks sometime soon you should be ok. Don't keep this setup long though or you will fuck up the OEM shocks. Also, the ride will feel pretty crappy w/ the stock shocks.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*i think*

i really think you should wait. i had some cheap coilovers(arospeed) on my car with stock shocks and i hated it. it handled shitty and rode shitty. i have teins now because i couldnt stand the bounciness.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I have a ? my whole suspension is stock and it's on it last leg (literaly its bouncy a$$ fudge i cant even go on highway with out the car bouncin)i just bought H&R springs and AGX and my friend told me tht i should have gotten coilovers to go with AGX does any care to comment


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

my stock suspension sucks already so I doubt it could get much worse.
Kalel - you may want to check to spring rate to help you determine how bouncy it will be. Im kinda new at this but it seems the spring rates determine the amount of bounce.
Please correct me if Im wrong. I think that would be a better start then I have Kalel


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> I have a ? my whole suspension is stock and it's on it last leg (literaly its bouncy a$$ fudge i cant even go on highway with out the car bouncin)i just bought H&R springs and AGX and my friend told me tht i should have gotten coilovers to go with AGX does any care to comment


Well....nothing beats GC or Tein coilovers, I mean it is night and day as far as quality. The H&R/AGX combo is also really good, I would place it 2nd best right under the coilovers, you are still getting an awesome setup, this is what I'm planning on running. If you haven't done so, I would pick up some Koni bumpstops to go along w/ your setup. You can get them from Motivational Engineering for about $60.

.....additionally (no offense to the starter of this thread), Aerospeed and Dropzone coilovers suck, don't bother w/ them.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering why you say Dropzone coilovers suck


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering why you say Dropzone coilovers suck


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You should wait.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

lol - everyone has their own has opion and of course unless he has installed them and tryied them..I dont see how he can judge them.
...GTR...I talked to a few poeple that have Dropzone and they love them.
I havent had time to install them but I will this weekend.
I will probably end up using my stock suspension with the coilovers until I save up and get something else (as little as I drive I dont think it will be a problem plus it really depends on how much you drop ur car.
Heres some info I found from the company on these.
spring rate of 450 in the front and 350 in the rear 
I dont know how they compare with GC.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

pearsont74 said:


> *spring rate of 450 in the front and 350 in the rear*


 Holy shit! Your stock shocks will take a crap before you know it.

You can get just about any custom spring rates with GC using Eibach ERS springs.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

pearsont74 let me know how they are when you put them on


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

GTRsentra said:


> *pearsont74 let me know how they are when you put them on *


I will....I hope to install them this weekend
I just dont know when i can afford the AGX's.
There web site has a nice install on a new eclipse....


----------

